# colony/group sized cage... huge!



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/large ... e/84689714

just found this and thought i'd share with you guys, not sure if someone might like it.

it looks to be the size of indoor guinea pig/rabbit cages but with smaller gaps (would need to ask the person how large the spaces are though)...

seems great at first glance


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like a fop cricetti 15  If it is the bar spacing is about 11mm, so small mice could escape but bigger meeces couldn't. I have one of my boy groups in one


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have seen it in person and it is quite a good sized cage for maybe a few mice.


----------

